

The Left’s Intensifying War on Liberalism - oskarth
http://dish.andrewsullivan.com/2015/01/27/the-lefts-intensifying-war-on-liberalism/

======
yellowapple
Great article, though I don't quite understand why it was posted _here_ of all
places.

